

Map of CPAN - Phra
http://mapofcpan.org/#/

======
draegtun
Another visualisation of CPAN can be found at CPAN Explorer: <http://cpan-
explorer.org/>

------
draegtun
Really cool! And so grateful that Perl/CPAN has great name spacing conventions
to make this possible.

Here's the original post on PerlMonks:
<http://www.perlmonks.org/index.pl?node_id=943704>

------
ffffruit
Good to see Acme right up there with the big players.

~~~
bilalhusain
for the lazy but unenlightened, Acme namespace is reserved for fun modules.

[1] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Perl#CPAN_Acme>

------
ImprovedSilence
I'm kinda new to perl, what's the best way to figure out what a lot of these
packages actually do? The content of the readme's are hit or miss for quite a
few. I'd be curious if there's a collection of CPAN modules complete with
helpful abstracts. Or maybe just point me to the right place, if I'm missing
something.

~~~
prakashk
Install cpandoc[1]. It's supercharged perldoc command.

It lets you explore the CPAN ecosystem without installing the modules.

    
    
      $ cpandoc XML::Twig
      [ ... documentation for XML::Twig ...]
    

[1] Coincidentally, today's Perl Advent article covers cpandoc
(<http://perladvent.org/2011/2011-12-15.html>).

------
peteretep
This, kids, is the other reason we use Perl.

~~~
pyre
... because CPAN is the only package index with a map visualization?

edit: That map visualization seems to show CPAN package namespaces sized
relative to the rest of CPAN. This does nothing to visualize the _size_ of
CPAN itself, therefore I don't see how "That's why we use Perl" is a valid
comment in response to this visualization seeing as it seems to be implying
that they use Perl because of the breadth/depth of CPAN.

~~~
peteretep
Have you tried mousing over the pixels?

------
Vivtek
I think I can see my house!

------
adancygier
Very cool

------
szabgab
nice!

